# GP-9 slug (I want slugs in my garden)



## Keith Heck (Dec 27, 2007)

This is the latest project that I've been working on...



I plan on installing a new QSI Titan in the slug with the prime mover/generator sound turned all the way down and the blower fans turned on to sound like the prototype. I would also like to control the lights and special lighting effects. My model has an upper headlight housing with a Mars Red Emergency Stop light as the upper light, Mars white light as lower light, and the lower housing to have the two normal headlight. There are also two yellow strobes mounted on the radio control antenna platform. 

Most of the major work is done, working on the electronics, details, and m/u connections with the GP-38-2 and GP-40 that it will mate upto.

Keith


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Does the prototype slug have a prime mover?


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Amber, 

Slugs, by definition, do not have prime movers. They have traction motors and ballast weights, and receive power from the master unit. Some slugs can be ganged, so that one master may have multiple slugs (I have seen as many as 3). 

Keith, 

I know it falls under the "It's your railroad" category, but a slug would have no need for a Mars light. That would only be for operating as the lead unit on the main line, especially over grade crossings, and without a cab for the engineer (or, in the case of those slugs, the RCO) to ride, it would be considered a shove movement and be made at restricted speed anyway.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I like it I have been working on a slug allso. Do you have any more pics?


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Are master units so over-powered that they can easily power twice as many motors, or is there some obscure advantage to dividing the same power over all those extra motors?


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

A diesel prime mover can make a lot more power than the traction motors can use at low speeds. For example, a GP40 has short time ratings (meaning that the time the traction motors can be operated is severely limited, to the tune of 5-10 minutes) at speeds below about 11 mph. 6 axle units can go down to about 8-9 mph at full power. Thus a slug can utilize that extra capacity at low speeds, increasing the available traction for things like switching or drag freight. The NS slug pictured was originally built by the N&W as a road slug - it would automatically cut itself out above 25 mph, but it would provide extra traction for climbing hills, and also give additional dynamic braking effort. 

There are also control slugs (CSX and NS have them, and I assume others do as well) which look like regular locomotives, but with most of the doors and grilled blanked off. They have full cabs, and the advantage is a somewhat quieter, more comfortable ride fro the crew. I've run one of these on the main line, and it's an odd sensation, moving and seeing amperage, but not hearing or feeling the prime mover back there.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DKRickman on 26 Aug 2012 12:38 PM 

There are also control slugs (CSX and NS have them, and I assume others do as well) which look like regular locomotives, but with most of the doors and grilled blanked off. They have full cabs, and the advantage is a somewhat quieter, more comfortable ride fro the crew. I've run one of these on the main line, and it's an odd sensation, moving and seeing amperage, but not hearing or feeling the prime mover back there. 

CSX has several made from old GP30's! 
always neat to see an old GP30 carbody running around, even if they arent "real" locomotives anymore..
here is a (former) GP30 made into a slug, along with its "mother" unit..
notice the slug has the rear fans removed, and the rear grills plated over..because it has no diesel engine under the hood.










Scot


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Why bother to remove/cover the grills? I understand that they don't serve any purpose, but so what?


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

That came out great, Nice job.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Posted By astrayelmgod on 26 Aug 2012 04:20 PM 
Why bother to remove/cover the grills? I understand that they don't serve any purpose, but so what? 
Less chance for dirt rain bugs and other things to get in and foul up a nice slugs innards. 

Very nice model. You can be proud running that around.


----------

